# Regarding Certificates Attestation



## scm3824 (Nov 7, 2012)

i got the storekeeper job offer in dubai from respected company. problem is i lost my degree certificates. is that compulsory for getting certificate attestation to work in dubai.

please help me on this

thanks


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

scm3824 said:


> i got the storekeeper job offer in dubai from respected company. problem is i lost my degree certificates. is that compulsory for getting certificate attestation to work in dubai.
> 
> please help me on this
> 
> thanks


I guess the new rules are you at least need a school certificate to work in UAE.

As far as other degrees is concerned your company will only need that to get you a better designation on visa.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I couldn't find my certificates so my company just put a designation on my visa that didn't require certificate attestation. But things might have changed since then.


----------



## scm3824 (Nov 7, 2012)

i have school certificates, only i lost degree certificates and My visa Designation mentioned as Sales man....


----------

